# remote starter problems



## deMANDIng (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought a 1998 Ford Contour last year in late February. I started having problems with it once I brought it home and a friend has been helping me out with what he can, because the dealer wouldn't help me after I got ahold of him almost everyday for like 5 months. I bought a new battery for my keyless entry pad (The piece that locks, unlocks, and opens trunk, duno what it's called) and was pressing the buttons cause I didn't know what they did. My car started by itself, and turned off. It did this 3 times. I couldn't believe it. The dealer that sold me the P.O.S. didn't say anything about a remote starter, but I would like to know what might be wrong with it since it will start but won't stay started. Definitely might be worth fixing if it isn't expensive.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

deMANDIng said:


> I bought a 1998 Ford Contour last year in late February. I started having problems with it once I brought it home and a friend has been helping me out with what he can, because the dealer wouldn't help me after I got ahold of him almost everyday for like 5 months. I bought a new battery for my keyless entry pad (The piece that locks, unlocks, and opens trunk, duno what it's called) and was pressing the buttons cause I didn't know what they did. My car started by itself, and turned off. It did this 3 times. I couldn't believe it. The dealer that sold me the P.O.S. didn't say anything about a remote starter, but I would like to know what might be wrong with it since it will start but won't stay started. Definitely might be worth fixing if it isn't expensive.


 Start a new thread, sounds like the shut off bypass aint working to good. Put the key in the ignition(dont start it) then use the remote to start it see if it then stays running, if so you'lll have your answer.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Post has been moved here/new topic.

BG


----------

